# Kingsdown rifle range



## Cowieb (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi

This is my first post and first explore !

Found this place by accident walking along the beach and noticed the MOD PROPERTY signs.

Not to much bother to get in as the fence is busted and gates open ! Also a public right of way footpath along side the site. Found out a bit of info on line and it seems to have been abandoned about first world war !

No buildings left, shame ! All seem to have been bulldozed into various mounds, lots of used military ordnance lying about bullets and shells ( all safe ).
Anyway interesting to look around !









































Took some pictures on my I pad if anyone could tell me how to upload them please that would be great as I think they are worth a look !

Cheers


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome, I wrote a guide on how to do it just yesterday. 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing these!


----------



## Cowieb (Jun 4, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Looking forward to seeing these!



Hi mate would love to put pics on but cant figure out how to do it ???

Could put them on my Facebook page and put a link in the post ??

What do you think would this work ??

I'm not very good with technology sorry !

Cheers


----------



## krela (Jun 4, 2015)

Did you read my reply? I posted a link to step by step instructions 30 minutes after you originally posted this.


----------



## Cowieb (Jun 4, 2015)

I did yes but my i pad pages dont look the same as in your link ! And I'm usless with technology and couldn't work out how to add the pictures !

Guess I' m a dum ass Lol

Sorry !


----------



## Cowieb (Jun 4, 2015)

O yeah !

Dun it added the pics !

Take a look !


----------



## Cowieb (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi there

Figured it out I think !

Take a look pics should now be on !

Cheers


----------



## krela (Jun 4, 2015)

Not quite, but I fixed them for you. I do not own or use apple products so I cannot do instructions for all eventualities. Sorry.


----------



## Cowieb (Jun 4, 2015)

Cool thanks 

What did you do ?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 6, 2015)

This is one of the most interesting ranges in the UK as far as history goes - the cliff face making the ideal backstop. Not sure about the WW1 abandonment date - documents and records I have seen, would seem to indicate some form of use as late as WW2 by the Royal Marines.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Very interesting first post and great shots.


----------



## Cowieb (Jun 8, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Very interesting first post and great shots.



Thanks mate hope to find more places to look at soon !


----------

